# Bowls vs Food hoppers



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

Right now I am using small ceramic bowls for my ratties' food, but I've been considering getting a food hopper (i.e Lixit) and was wondering what everyone else uses?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i have a mixture from ceramic, to plastic, to the lock on ones.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Food hoppers should never be used. Food should be refreshed/refilled daily, so as to not have spoilage. With food hoppers, stuff is just sitting in there for days. Bowls are best.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]I use the thick heavy duty plastic bowls that came with my Coast Cage.[/align]


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a cheap plastic bowl that came with my cage, but since Betty doesn't bug it I just leave it. I have a ceramic backup in case it does get destroyed.


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

Night said:


> Food hoppers should never be used. Food should be refreshed/refilled daily, so as to not have spoilage. With food hoppers, stuff is just sitting in there for days. Bowls are best.


Just because a food hopper is used does not mean that it will sit there for a long period of time. Likewise, because someone uses a bowl does not mean it will be fresh-filled daily. It just depends on the person  I just thought it might be easier to keep out of the way of things.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I like the ones that anchor to the side of the cage, simply because they can't dump them...


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Sparker said:


> I like the ones that anchor to the side of the cage, simply because they can't dump them...


I love those! I have a normal one in my boy's cage, and even though it's supposed be untippable, with a wider bottom, I still wake up with it upside down and food scattered everywhere :roll:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I use heavy ceramic bowls. They don't tip them, but they do bury them. :lol: Hoppers would get too nasty too fast for my tastes.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I second ceramic bowls. They can't chew them. Easy to clean. Hard to dump!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i only feed my rats every other day, because otherwise they eat everything but the lab blocks and then wait for more yummier food to sift through. if i make them wait they get bored and eventually clean the bowl out.  but i have a birdcage for my rats and i like the bowls it came with. untippable! huzzah!


----------

